# Garden State GRC WC/WCX test



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

On October 11, 2008 thr Garden State GRC will hold it's annual WC/WCX test at Assunpink Wildlife Management Area - Robbinsville NJ. The flyer may be obtained at http://www.gsgrc.org/gsgrc_2008_wc_wcx_premium.pdf

Please feel free to cross post everywhere.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

bumping as a reminder


----------

